# Prayer Request and a Cedar Bayou Warning



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Last weekend I was supposed to be camping at Cedar Bayou with some friends, but work kept me from going at the last minute. I wasn't too upset since the reports weren't very favorable... murky water, rough surf and thunderstorms in the forecast, but my friends went anyway. Last night I got a call from my best friend that one of the guys in the group, Bruce M. from Victoria, was in the hospital with vibro. He had a burning sensation on his leg Sunday night, but went on to bed. He was taken to the hospital on Monday and the doctor removed all the skin on his leg from the knee down. The doctor said he will probably have to amputate his leg above the knee if the vibro doesn't kill him. My friend said that the only thing Bruce did different from everyone else was to net up some bait from stagnant water. He also noted that Bruce didn't have any open wounds. Please include Bruce in your prayers.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's horrible. Prayers go out to your friend and his family.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers up


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## kjstephe (Dec 20, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Prayer sent!


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

Praying for him and his family.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, sorry to hear this. Prayers sent.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

That's really bad news. Bruce will need lot's of prayers.


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Prayers sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers going up


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Done


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow, sorry to hear I know how much y'all were looking forward to the trip. We're sending up prayers for the best outcome possible. I know there has been a lot of freshwater going out the pass but with the amount of current through there I would not have thought vibro would be a issue, definitely still a lot to be learned on the subject I guess. The stagnate water could very well be the source, curious if there may have been any pre-existing health factors involved? I've heard nearly all of the worst cases all involved folks with immune issues but not sure if that is correct or not. Really hoping he's able to fight it off.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Im Headed South said:


> Wow, sorry to hear I know how much y'all were looking forward to the trip. We're sending up prayers for the best outcome possible. I know there has been a lot of freshwater going out the pass but with the amount of current through there I would not have thought vibro would be a issue, definitely still a lot to be learned on the subject I guess. The stagnate water could very well be the source, curious if there may have been any pre-existing health factors involved? I've heard nearly all of the worst cases all involved folks with immune issues but not sure if that is correct or not. Really hoping he's able to fight it off.


I don't even know if stagnate was the right adjective to use since I was not there. My friend said he was throwing a cast net for bait in a "back slough". I'm not sure if he meant Vinson's or what. I think like you that it shouldn't be an issue there with all the water flowing through the cut. My friend said the water level rose way up at high tide and flushed a bunch of kayaks and gear down the bayou.

Oh and I don't know i there were any immune system issues or not.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Prayers sent....


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Prayers sent !


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Many prayers up for Bruce and his caregivers.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Prayers for Bruce,,,


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Prayers sent for a full recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers for Bruce.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Prayers for Bruce, family & friends.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

angelsm


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayer for Bruce.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Prayers sent. hope they can save his leg


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

First things first - prayers for Bruce and his family. They have to be worried sick too.

I was in Cedar Bayou a day or two before this. I made a report here that the water looked "skanky". BUT... he could have picked up the vibrio at the boat ramp, or someplace in between. And that just makes it scarier. We don't have an area that we can avoid, and feel safe.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

sent


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Second person I've heard of in the last week from Victoria with bad Vibrio. A friens dad came down with it last week as well. The doctors said that u like normal years where stagnant water has been the rule, with all the runnoff with the flood waters there is an unusually large amount of bacteria in the bays. They say he didn't have any open wounds either. Hope your friend fights through this.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Prayers for him and all involved. God Bless.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Prayers Sent.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

During lunch I got a call from my friend who is keeping tabs on Bruce. The vibro has entered his blood stream and his condition is worsening. And apparently Bruce's immune system is not the greatest to begin with. No one knows for sure, but the area where Bruce is suspected to have come in contact with the vibro is in a small slough off Mesquite Bay, near the Cedar Bayou entrance. 

Please keep this man in your prayers. He is just a normal, avid fisherman like you or me who was out for some weekend fun and now he is literally fighting for his life.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Prayers for Bruce and family. Unexpected disasters like this are far more heartbreaking.


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

Praters sent


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear this. Prayers sent up for Bruce.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Sad news for sure praying for ya Bruce.


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*prayers*

Prayers Sent, What the hell dam chkn egg flu,blue bell listeria,wantn to be black, whatever they cured them doctors for from africa[sorry CRS kikn in] guess we`ll blame all this sh-- on Obummer///////////////


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

saltwaterjunky said:


> Prayers Sent, What the hell dam chkn egg flu,blue bell listeria,wantn to be black, whatever they cured them doctors for from africa[sorry CRS kikn in] guess we`ll blame all this sh-- on Obummer///////////////


Has this dude been drinking the stagnant water in question or is he just normally inane?

Most of us have some sort of scratch, opening in our skin that might let this bacteria enter our bodies. "Open wound" is sometimes not really a "wound" but just a cavity wherein this nasty stuff can gain a foothold. Immune system disorders(diabetics in particular) greatly enhance the chance of infection.
Be careful out there and let's hope this fisherman can fight off this attack on his body. Hopefully the doctors and treatment will work hand in hand with his will power and powers from above to bring him through.


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

Man that hits home. Prayers sent.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

TexasCajun said:


> Man that hits home. Prayers sent.


Yep we were [email protected] Rockport all last week. I warned my family about that stuff. I accidently hooked myself under a finger nail, and I watched it very closely.. Hope the best for Bruce.


----------



## flymaster (Jan 13, 2013)

on going prayers.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

That stuff is so scary. Prayers for Bruce and his family.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sent up again for Bruce. I think about rays and sharks. For some reason I fear this though. 

Keep us posted OP.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Prayers sent for Bruce ans his family.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

No mas wading/water skiing for me. That's terrible. You can never be too careful anymore. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## mfnlonewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

Prayers for Bruce and family


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Thoughts with Bruce and his family, what a tough and unexpected ordeal. I cut myself while cleaning a redfish and didn't think twice about it.

I don't think I could let it keep me from wading, no matter how frightening that bug is.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Done


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Just found out that Bruce is a friend of mines uncle. He said he is not doing very well. Praying for the best.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Good info on Vibrio
http://www.cdc.gov/vibrio/vibriov.html

I pray God helps Bruce.


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

Very sad prayers out to Bruce and his friends and family..


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

prayers


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent...

I've never understood Vibrio. I'm like a lot of guys on here that I fish often so I'm sure our odds go up on coming in contact with it. At the end of the summer I've got tons of scrapes, scratches and cuts from handling fish and equipment in general.

Just wish I could get more specific "WHO, WHAT, WHERE, WHEN & WHY" info on the stuff. Probably need to carry a kit that will help if/when you notice any symptoms.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Praying for Bruce.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Fresh2Salt said:


> Prayers sent...
> 
> I've never understood Vibrio. I'm like a lot of guys on here that I fish often so I'm sure our odds go up on coming in contact with it. At the end of the summer I've got tons of scrapes, scratches and cuts from handling fish and equipment in general.
> 
> Just wish I could get more specific "WHO, WHAT, WHERE, WHEN & WHY" info on the stuff. Probably need to carry a kit that will help if/when you notice any symptoms.


There is no "kit" for when you get symptoms of vibrio. Once the first symptom appears, you are in the fight for your life. Go to the cdc link previously posted if you want to learn about it. There is a lot of info on the web about it...start reading.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Fresh2Salt said:


> Prayers sent...
> 
> I've never understood Vibrio. I'm like a lot of guys on here that I fish often so I'm sure our odds go up on coming in contact with it. At the end of the summer I've got tons of scrapes, scratches and cuts from handling fish and equipment in general.
> 
> Just wish I could get more specific "WHO, WHAT, WHERE, WHEN & WHY" info on the stuff. Probably need to carry a kit that will help if/when you notice any symptoms.


 I think out immune system plays the biggest role with vibrio. Prayers for your friend Bruce Red Bull.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Gemini8 said:


> There is no "kit" for when you get symptoms of vibrio. Once the first symptom appears, you are in the fight for your life. Go to the cdc link previously posted if you want to learn about it. There is a lot of info on the web about it...start reading.


Already did. I thought I remember reading that you could pour hydrogen peroxide on an open wound after getting out of the water to help fight it off.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Vibrio*

I have read that bleach is a better treatment for first aid to prevent vibrio infection. Hydrogen peroxide good for a lot of things but bleach best to prevent vibrio.
Bear in mind - I am no doctor - just repeating advice from others.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I carry a bottle of Hibiclens and Hydrogen Peroxide in the boat. I'm always scrapped up a little because I wear shorts just about every day in the summer. I suppose the best idea is get to a doctor ASAP the moment you sense anything is wrong, and make sure the doc knows immediately what you were doing and that your concerned it could be vibrio. I have heard of some cases where the doc guessed wrong for a little too long. 

Really hope Bruce pulls through this.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Just got word from my friend Bruce has passed away. RIP Bruce


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

RIP Bruce.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

32redman said:


> Just got word from my friend Bruce has passed away. RIP Bruce


Very sorry to hear this. Prayers out to his friends and family. It hurts to lose someone that you are close to, be it family or friend.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

32redman said:


> Just got word from my friend Bruce has passed away. RIP Bruce


So sorry to here this 32redman & Red Bull RIP Bruce.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

So sad to hear, very sorry for the loss of your friend. Rest in Peace Bruce, prayers up for his family and friends.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know who 32redman is or how accurate his information is, but I got a phone call from my friend (who was on the fishing trip with him) right before lunch today. It saddens me to tell you that he said Bruce was losing his battle and the family was planning to terminate tomorrow. 

Whether it has already happened or not, I wish Bruce an eternity of calm seas and spectacular sunrises. RIP Bruce.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Sad news, Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

May the Lord Bless and Keep Him........


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

That sucks. Scary stuff that can change lives in an instant. Our condolences and prayers for the family. RIP Bruce.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

So sorry to hear. Prayers for all.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Bull Red, please let us know if you confirm passing of your friend Bruce. Regardless, prayers sent for family and friends. Sad sad deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Prayers for Bruce's friends and family.


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow didnt know this stuff was serious Jesus. ...prayers out to the family and friends....


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Very sad to hear. This vibrio situation is out of hand and deserves some serious scientific studies to determine where it is coming from. Current theory says it has always been here, but I'm not sure I buy that. Been fishing the Texas Gulf coast since the mid 50's and never heard of it until sometime in the 70's. More importantly, God Bless this man, his family and friends. May he RIP.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

Just noticed Cedar Bayou is only 25mins away from my house...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

*Bruce is still alive!*
I received a call on my way home and he is still fighting! Apparently 32redman was misinformed. Bruce is far from being out of the woods, but he showed some signs of improvement today. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.

Never ever doubt the power of 2Cool prayers!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Many prayers up for Bruce! Hang tough!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Good news, more prayers coming. Hope tomorrow brings continued improvement.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Prayer sent! Lets get him well!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Prayer sent! Lets get him well!


Absolutely!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Get well soon!


----------



## shoalcat23 (Oct 1, 2012)

Prayers


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Wow, that turned. 

Sending one up. Come on Bruce! Help this man.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*About mid 70s*

Before the bacillus was recognized by CDC and the culture was isolated to oystering in Apalachicola Florida, likely Vibrio infection was around oysters long before that but was misdiagnosed as Cholera.

Its fatal to folks with compromised immune systems or bad livers, and it causes necrotizing wounds when it enters sores on your body. WADERS need to be especially vigilant around Cedar Bayou since the dredging was completed, any time there is dredging of sediments along the Texas coast and ESPECIALLY in areas with oyster reefs you will have increased presence of the bacteria. I would take extreme precautions right now at the backsides of both CB and Vinson in the oyster shell pads areas, as stirred up sediments from the dredge will have unusual amounts of the bacteria until next winter and the system has flushed out better -

Something they don't teach coastal fishermen till its too late - Vibrio will always be more prevalent around oyster reefs especially when there has been no freshwater flushing and hot water for extended periods.

I think the Mesquite forebay fits that description for the last 15 years.

Praying that he recovers fully -


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

My the Almighty Lord watch over him.
Ken


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

So glad to hear this. Prayers up. Hang in there, Bruce.


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

My God bless and heal him , he was just wanting to enjoy a beautiful place and Gods creations as we all do.


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow I was just talking about this with my family and said to them this man Bruce I was praying for passed.....now we got about 10 people in are family praying .!!!!!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Prayers for you Bruce.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> *Bruce is still alive!*
> I received a call on my way home and he is still fighting! Apparently 32redman was misinformed. Bruce is far from being out of the woods, but he showed some signs of improvement today. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Never ever doubt the power of 2Cool prayers!


Thanks for the update, continued prayers.


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

Prayers from our family to you and yours Bruce.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Prayers going up some more for Bruce, his family and friends.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

May he rest in peace , prayer sent to family and friends ..


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

artys only said:


> May he rest in peace , prayer sent to family and friends ..


Last update confirmed he is still alive. I pray he can pull through.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm confused!!!! I don't know who posted on the WWW that a man had died and to keep his family in your prayers... But seriously! You should probably make 100% sure that the man is in fact gone before making a post about it on an Internet forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishmongler (Jun 17, 2015)

Bull red it little heb it been a few long days for the the familyuncle Bruce is a fighter one tough goats thank you good man for the prayers and concerns


----------



## fishmongler (Jun 17, 2015)

the person who posted that he had pass was misled by me I apologize I am a family member out of state that got false information


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

prayers sent!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Prayers for Bruce.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Any update today. Hope things are improving.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm waiting to hear. Will let you know when I know.

*I would like to say thank you to everyone for the prayers!*

Please keep them coming. Bruce needs all the help he can get.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

*Update*
Bruce is still fighting for his life. Internal organs are functioning and he is breathing on his own. Doctor said antibiotics are working. Bruce is to have more flesh removed this evening. He is still not out of the woods, but he is showing signs of improvement... and we'll gladly take that. Hang in there Bruce!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Prayers again for a speedy recovery !


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

One small step at a time. The fact that he is still alive and responding to the antibiotics, organs working and breathing on his own are all positive signs. Prayers that these positives continue.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

More prayers sent....question Bull Red.....so he was just in the water with no opened wounds and was infected?


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Prayers for Bruce!


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

I will be hoping for the best and have him in my prayers. Glad for the signs of improvement.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

prayers continue for Bruce.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Fresh2Salt said:


> Already did. I thought I remember reading that you could pour hydrogen peroxide on an open wound after getting out of the water to help fight it off.


I had it last year; I got to the hospital quickly and didn't have nearly the problems that Bruce is facing. I asked the doctor just what to carry to do this cleaning, etc.; he said that would be good for just general disinfecting, but if you get vibrio, it's a done deal by the time you get back in the boat.. Just make danged sure you don't mess around about getting to a hospital the first time you even suspect this.


----------



## d4tsey (Jun 28, 2010)

Prayers for Bruce.....Your on the hearts and in the prayers of my family!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers for Bruce


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

More prayers on the way.Get well buddy.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Prayers sent up for Bruce.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> I had it last year; I got to the hospital quickly and didn't have nearly the problems that Bruce is facing. I asked the doctor just what to carry to do this cleaning, etc.; he said that would be good for just general disinfecting, but if you get vibrio, it's a done deal by the time you get back in the boat.. Just make danged sure you don't mess around about getting to a hospital the first time you even suspect this.


how did you know you had it?


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Very sad, prayers sent


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

cman said:


> how did you know you had it?


I just got what I could only characterize as bad flu symptoms really quickly: I went from being out running errands, with no symptoms at all, to crawled up under a blanket shivering and sweating, nausea, etc. in the span of about two hours. I had a little "abraded" red area on my shin where my ray boots had been rubbing for two days, and it just started hurting right there and getting worse fast. I basically put two and two together and told my wife to take me to the hospital, where I spent a full week trying to corner the intravenous antibiotic market.. The "spot" didn't really show any big blazing red signs of infection yet. When I was in the emergency room, it really just looked like it would look if you got slapped real hard right there and just a little "bloom" of red pops up. It wasn't until the next day that the real red infection started spreading, the Doctors broke out the sharpie on my leg to keep track of it spreading or contracting, and some pretty hellacious swelling popped up, but by then I'd been on AB's for 12 hours or so..

I know this is a big "your results may vary": I've heard of people having this timeframe much shorter and worse than me, but this was about it:

Off the water at 4 pm Friday or so for a weigh-in
Headed home early Saturday morning early, ran around into town, no problems then.

10:30-11 AM, start feeling sick, laid down in bed
12:30-1, "flu" really cranking, leg starts hurting.

2-3 pm, Just getting worse, I start putting two and two together of wadefishing-flu-pain in leg, tell my wife we need to think about the hospital.

4-5 PM, head to hospital, lay in E-room on antibiotics until about midnight, then moved to regular room. Temp at 103-105. Miserable night, even broke my personal rules and let them give me IV morphine: I don't recommend it, their "industrial strength" ibuprofen really did a better job at controlling the pain, the morphine just made me throw up and that's about it. "rash" and pain steadily getting worse.

Sunday-Monday, "rash" just moves back and forth on my leg: they do the "sharpie" deal to mark the limits of where it was, then come back a few hours later to see if it got worse or better. Before it's over with, it looks like they turned some 3-year old picasso loose on my leg. I can walk to the bathroom six feet away, but it takes me about five minutes because of all the pain when I first try to stand up.

Tuesday-wednesday, getting better, can walk around, etc.

Thursday: disconnected from IV's, on oral AB's.. The whole time, Sunday through Thursday, I've got a fever bouncing around from normal up to that 105 which just comes and goes, the "highs" just getting lower as time went on. It would be down to normal for a few hours, then spike again..

Friday: fever finally goes away, they say I can go home if it's normal for 24 hours. I pull that off on Saturday, go home in the afternoon. Keep taking antibiotics for three more weeks.

Then I get to have a beer after a full month without one..


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Bruce continues to show signs of improvement. Doctor is taking him out of his medically induced coma today. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> I just got what I could only characterize as bad flu symptoms really quickly:
> ...
> Friday: fever finally goes away, they say I can go home if it's normal for 24 hours. I pull that off on Saturday, go home in the afternoon. Keep taking antibiotics for three more weeks.
> 
> Then I get to have a beer after a full month without one..


It's a frightening story, because just a few hours more and you probably would have had a much, much bigger problem.

It's also good to have that kind of detail of the symptoms that led you to go to the hospital. You were smart. I'm not sure I would have put 2 and 2 together that quickly. After reading that, maybe I think I would in the future.

Major green for public service.  (Meh... too soon.)


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Bruce is out of coma, heavily sedated and breathing on his own. I'm sure its going to be a long road to recovery. Hang in there buddy!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry very sorry to hear about Bruce. Prayers for him and his recovery. Thank you for reaching out for him.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> Bruce is out of coma, heavily sedated and breathing on his own. I'm sure its going to be a long road to recovery. Hang in there buddy!


Somewhat some good news. Come on Bruce, we are all praying for you. Praying for a full recovery and thoughts and prayers for your family and friends.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Prayers sent up!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Bruce was alert enough to see his leg and tell his wife "I'm pretty _messed_ up". I can't give an exact quote on a G rated forum, but you can figure it out. He is anticipated to be in the ICU for 2 more weeks, but continues to show daily improvement.

Many thanks to all who prayed and continue to pray for him.


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> Bruce was alert enough to see his leg and tell his wife "I'm pretty _messed_ up". I can't give an exact quote on a G rated forum, but you can figure it out. He is anticipated to be in the ICU for 2 more weeks, but continues to show daily improvement.
> 
> Many thanks to all who prayed and continue to pray for him.


 Great news, thanks for the updates and we will continue our prayers for Bruce and his family


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

SWANY said:


> Great news, thanks for the updates and we will continue our prayers for Bruce and his family


X2 continued prayers for Bruce to get better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> Bruce was alert enough to see his leg and tell his wife "I'm pretty _messed_ up". I can't give an exact quote on a G rated forum, but you can figure it out. He is anticipated to be in the ICU for 2 more weeks, but continues to show daily improvement.
> 
> Many thanks to all who prayed and continue to pray for him.


Good deal. I was worried to death all day yesterday with the wife and kid out there with me. Highly dilluted salt water and an active 9 yo don't mix well.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Continued thoughts & prayers for his recovery. Glad to hear of his improving condition.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Prayers to Bruce and family. Hope you continue to improve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Bruce's condition is still improving. They are moving him to another hospital, one that excels in skin graphs.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> Bruce's condition is still improving. They are moving him to another hospital, one that excels in skin graphs.


 Good to hear RB.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

This is great news RB! Thanks for keeping us informed, very much appreciated. Prayers continue for Bruce.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

It's always great to hear good news, there seems to be so little of it. Prayers for continued and complete recovery.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Prayers sent in Jesus Name!

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## jcareyETexas (Jun 12, 2015)

Keeping Bruce in my thoughts. I assume with the mention of skin graphs they were able to avoid amputation?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> Bruce's condition is still improving. They are moving him to another hospital, one that excels in skin graphs.


This is great news. Prayers up.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

jcareyETexas said:


> Keeping Bruce in my thoughts. I assume with the mention of skin graphs they were able to avoid amputation?


As far as I know there has been no amputation. Information is not flowing as well as before, but I will share any updates I get with you.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Bruce has been relocated to UTMB Galveston. He is still struggling with the vibrio and has fever. They also found a blood clot in his shoulder which is being treated. There is still a chance he may lose his leg, but doctors are not giving up on it yet. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> Bruce has been relocated to UTMB Galveston. He is still struggling with the vibrio and has fever. They also found a blood clot in his shoulder which is being treated. There is still a chance he may lose his leg, but doctors are not giving up on it yet. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


A doctor working on me told me that UTMB Galveston was the best place in the world to get treated for vibrio.... Hope everything works out for him..


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Prayers sent for a full and speedy recovery. Amen.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

more prayers for Bruce to have a full recovery!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been following this thread and praying for this guy. Hope all ends well.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Bruce's condition continues to improve and he is in good spirits. He has lost 40 lbs and is getting his first skin graft today. Wishing him good luck!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> Bruce's condition continues to improve and he is in good spirits. He has lost 40 lbs and is getting his first skin graft today. Wishing him good luck!


Thanks for the update. Glad he is still improving and continued prayers. It sounds as though there will be no amputation. Hope that is the case.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Bruce is back home in Victoria and doing physical therapy. He didn't have anything amputated. Thanks to everyone for the prayers. I don't think his outcome would've been the same without them.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Good to hear. 

That stuff is scary. I was paranoid the whole time I was wading Saturday.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

teeroy said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> That stuff is scary. I was paranoid the whole time I was wading Saturday.


Me too.


----------



## austinag (Aug 13, 2004)

*POC Vib*

First response is continued thoughts and prayers for the victim. Second - I heard something like 12 cases of Vib from POC in around July 4th weekend alone !

Anyone hear anything like that ?


----------

